# $65 will make this problem go away



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

I stopped by DumpUSA at lunch and they had a few brand new R10's on the shelf for $65. I am considering replacing my R15 and with one of these cheap R10's and stuff the R15 in a closet until D* solves the bugs once and for all. Can I do this without creating some problem with my 2 year commitment on the R15? Does D* care what equipment I have in service or is it all tied to the access card?


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

tall1 said:


> I stopped by DumpUSA at lunch and they had a few brand new R10's on the shelf for $65. I am considering replacing my R15 and with one of these cheap R10's and stuff the R15 in a closet until D* solves the bugs once and for all. Can I do this without creating some problem with my 2 year commitment on the R15? Does D* care what equipment I have in service or is it all tied to the access card?


They don't care. I have a Hughes DVR40 I'd trade for your R15... Even swap... 

Ricky


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I thought a bunch of peoeple where flat out giving away DirecTivo's? Including DirecTV.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I thought a bunch of peoeple where flat out giving away DirecTivo's? Including DirecTV.


D* is giving away a refurb 40hr, online only for $14.95 to cover the shipping. I've tried every possible way to order one and still get the System Error, Sorry, Try Again screen. I haven't heard who else is gving away free DTivos.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

tall1 said:


> D* is giving away a refurb 40hr, online only for $14.95 to cover the shipping. I've tried every possible way to order one and still get the System Error, Sorry, Try Again screen. I haven't heard who else is gving away free DTivos.


I thought I saw someone else BUT its possible i'm wrong


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw you had to have received a offer. They can not be ordered.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

DesignDawg said:


> They don't care. I have a Hughes DVR40 I'd trade for your R15... Even swap...
> 
> Ricky


Take on my 2 year commitment and you got a deal


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

tall1 said:


> D* is giving away a refurb 40hr, online only for $14.95 to cover the shipping. I've tried every possible way to order one and still get the System Error, Sorry, Try Again screen. I haven't heard who else is gving away free DTivos.


tall1,

Give it another try. Looks like they fixed it last night.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> tall1,
> 
> Give it another try. Looks like they fixed it last night.


Thanks but I just tried it and got:

"We are sorry, but there was a system error.

Please try again later".


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bummer!


----------



## sickchuck (Jan 24, 2006)

I got the error also , just backed up a couple of screens to the c.c. info page and resubmitted and it worked fine. 
I didn't even read about the error until after I made the order and read some more posts.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

sickchuck said:


> I got the error also , just backed up a couple of screens to the c.c. info page and resubmitted and it worked fine.
> I didn't even read about the error until after I made the order and read some more posts.


When it "worked" for you, did you get an Order Confirmation Number on your "Congratulations" page? Also, did you get a confirmation email shortly thereafter? The original problem was getting the error, backing up, submitting again and getting a confirmation....without a confirmation number. That means no order. Does you order show up under your account, view order status? If not, it's not in the system.


----------



## sickchuck (Jan 24, 2006)

I just went back in to dtv and redid the order went fine with an install for 2/14 pm


----------



## ddbord (Feb 5, 2006)

sickchuck said:


> I just went back in to dtv and redid the order went fine with an install for 2/14 pm


I looked all over the DTV website and couldn;t find any $14.95 offer for a refurb DVR!

How did you get there!

Thanks, Don


----------



## sickchuck (Jan 24, 2006)

First screen is sign in, second screen in the middle with the heading 'MY EQUIPMENT' below is add or replace receiver continue thru there.
just use the code dvr4me


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

ISWIZ said:


> I saw you had to have received a offer. They can not be ordered.


Not true. The only true requirement seems to be that your account needs to be up to date and you need the code. When I first tried to see what would happen if I entered the code, our account was past due. The transaction was halted because the account was not current.

On Friday, we were able to resolve the problem and the account was brought current. Friday morning, I tried again. This time the transaction went right through. The order was accepted, an order number was assigned and my credit union account showed the charge.

I called on Saturday morning and got the tracking number, my unit has been shipped and is somewhere between Tennessee and Maryland. When I go to my DirecTV account it shows a 3rd unit without serial number or details, just HNS. I suspect that means that I will get one of the Hughes DVRs


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

sickchuck said:


> I got the error also , just backed up a couple of screens to the c.c. info page and resubmitted and it worked fine.
> I didn't even read about the error until after I made the order and read some more posts.


I thought I got it to work backing up a couple screens and receiving the Congratulations! page. But like Wolffpack said, no confimation number, no order. Dammit! I also went back in to order and it said I had already completed the order.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Congrats, as I said, I read it in another thread. Glad you got it to work.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Congrats, as I said, I read it in another thread. Glad you got it to work.


I don't think I was clear in my previous post, obviously. I did NOT get the order placed successfully. It just won't go through, same thing each and every time: "We are sorry, but there was a system error. Please try again later"


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

crkeehn said:


> Not true. The only true requirement seems to be that your account needs to be up to date and you need the code. When I first tried to see what would happen if I entered the code, our account was past due. The transaction was halted because the account was not current.
> 
> On Friday, we were able to resolve the problem and the account was brought current. Friday morning, I tried again. This time the transaction went right through. The order was accepted, an order number was assigned and my credit union account showed the charge.
> 
> I called on Saturday morning and got the tracking number, my unit has been shipped and is somewhere between Tennessee and Maryland. When I go to my DirecTV account it shows a 3rd unit without serial number or details, just HNS. I suspect that means that I will get one of the Hughes DVRs


Sorry, but I was replying to the other fellow that had quoted my message.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

I finally got the $14.95 Tivo order to work. I have been using the same credit card number that I use to pay my D* bill every month, so I never suspected the CC info would be the problem. I was entering my D* service address as the credit card address. Normally this works for online purchases but on a whim I tried the PO Box that processes my credit card statements (Paytrust), and it worked. So I suspect most that are getting the "System error, try again later" message have mistyped their CC number, Exp. Date or CC billing address. Nice freakin error message.

I hope like hell I don't get another R15/R10.


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

tall1 said:


> I hope like hell I don't get another R15/R10.


If you do, my trade offer still stands! (By the way, your 2-year commitment is tied to your account, not your receiver...trading equipment would have no effect on any of it).

Ricky


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Sorry Guys, i'm gonna have to move this one over to the DirecTV w/TiVo Forum.


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

DesignDawg said:


> If you do, my trade offer still stands! (By the way, your 2-year commitment is tied to your account, not your receiver...trading equipment would have no effect on any of it).
> 
> Ricky


Ok, it's a deal Ricky. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## sickchuck (Jan 24, 2006)

Even dtv shipping can not work right. I ordered my [dvr4me] box on sun 2/6 with an install 2/14. called on 2/7 asking if the box was sent to me or does the installer bring it? Got 2 different answers yes and no. I didn't need an install anyway. what kind of a degree in engineering does it take to plug in 4 wires?
It was supposedly sent to me on 2/7 with a delivery of 2/8 today fast but they said so.
Called today asking about it , they checked FedEx tracking oh no delivery is tomorrow 2/9 wed.
I then asked about a note on their site with the order that you must be home for the FedEx delivery, they said no but I could call FedEx and ask.
I call FedEx they never have gotten a package from dtv and only got the number that a package was TO be shipped but never was.
Call dtv back and thru 5 different transfers and a hangup get shipping and they say they shipped it and I give them the FedEx story, no package.
This will take 3-5 more days for them to get their head out of their ..s so now maybe beginning to middle of next week for my box.


----------



## sickchuck (Jan 24, 2006)

tried to edit my above message 3 times and was kicked out each time.



My edit was............



Maybe they have outsourced shipping to another country to.


----------



## sickchuck (Jan 24, 2006)

I just recieved my $14.95 hughes dvr and dtv sent it to me as a REPLACEMENT unit without the access card!!!!!!!!!??????? It took 45 min of talking ,them reading , them putting me onhold for consullting to realize I did not order a replacement since I already have an r15 and an r10. I purchased this unit as a 3rd dvr. 
Oh ,ok, we will sent you out a new access card overnight for $20. :flaiming No you will not , I purchased a fully functioning unit and that is what I want. Oh ok then no charge.
And all this from c/s in memphis and Idaho and not a nother country!:new_smili


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

sickchuck said:


> I just recieved my $14.95 hughes dvr and dtv sent it to me as a REPLACEMENT unit without the access card!!!!!!!!!??????? It took 45 min of talking ,them reading , them putting me onhold for consullting to realize I did not order a replacement since I already have an r15 and an r10. I purchased this unit as a 3rd dvr.
> Oh ,ok, we will sent you out a new access card overnight for $20. :flaiming No you will not , I purchased a fully functioning unit and that is what I want. Oh ok then no charge.
> And all this from c/s in memphis and Idaho and not a nother country!:new_smili


The cards seem to be at the bottom of the box. A lot of the people who have complained about no access card have later discovered that they slipped underneath one of the flaps of the box. If you still have it you might check.


----------



## sickchuck (Jan 24, 2006)

bingo thats where is was. not attached to the paperwork or taped to the unit what are they thinkin about???????


----------



## Ignatious Thistlewhite (Feb 3, 2006)

crkeehn said:


> The cards seem to be at the bottom of the box. A lot of the people who have complained about no access card have later discovered that they slipped underneath one of the flaps of the box. If you still have it you might check.


Nice catch thats what this place is all about!


----------

